# Alternatives to oil



## inspectorD (Jun 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of new ways to get us off the oil dependancy issue. I was sent this link from a freind of mine and thought about it...why have we not heard of this before, where are the news corporations who cover this stuff??? Why always gloom and doom??? I'll bet some oil company buys his product to keep em quiet.hehehehehe bad apples
I hope this stuff  works. http://www.valcent.net/i/misc/Vertigro/index.html


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 21, 2008)

That's incredible


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey InspectorD:
What the man said is true, except that the carbon dioxide the algae has sequestered will come back out when the fuel is burned. However, it is very miniscule compared to the carbon dioxide in fossil fuels such as coal and petroleum products.
Any organic matter can be converted to fuel if we use the correct chemical processes. Corn cobs release the most fuel and switchgrass the least (by this method). While, in between these two products we have pig fecese, chicken litter and many other 'waste' materials that are in abundance year around, and without affecting the food chain or the natural fertilizer.
I have put several years of research into converting chicken litter since we have Tyson and Perdue both producing chickens in our area (that's millions of chickens and each one produces 2 1/2 pounds of litter in a lifetime). The best estimate I can come up with is 3,000 gallons per chicken house per cycle (6 weeks).
All the chemical compound required is abundant in nature in our area and between those two companies and the other animal producers locations all around our great nation, we can at least keep the agri-economy going with this waste. The fertilizer is left over when the process is completed and the only carbon released is that which was sequestered by the corn in the field.
There is also a method of burning coal underground (no mining involved) seperating the fuel gas from the sulphur and carbon (which also have a readymade market) then liquefiy the gasses to diesel fuel. The Germans fueled their war machine on this type of diesel during WWII.
We have all we need to be energy independent, right at our fingertips. And it could happen this calender year if private industry is willing to invest and use it. Our government is not capable of solving our energy needs!
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 21, 2008)

I have known of the fertilizer and coal, but never thought of alge before. I have even considered the compost heat as a source of getting off oil.
I firmly believe it always starts out as grass root efforts and put no faith in Government help. I saw things way before Katrina and know we will have to do this out of necessity, and folks hurt most in the pockets. I actually was glad prices went so high, it makes us have to go alternative.

Things happen for a reason, someone is trying to get a message across, fast. 
www.goodtobegreen.com


----------

